# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Не печатает справки 2-НДФЛ

## NeSpec

Подскажите. Думаю не один я столкнулся с такой проблемой. Не печатаются справки 2-НДФЛ. Ранее (до 2011 года) нужно было сначала заполнить карточку 1-НДФЛ, после этого формировать справки 2-НДФЛ. С 2011 года карточки 1-НДФЛ не формируются, но и печатать справки 2-НДФЛ не получается.
Отчеты-Специализированные-Справки 2 НДФЛ
2010 год печатает
2011 выдает "Данных о доходах за 2011 год не обнаружено"
Одна и та же проблема и в Бухгалтерии и в Упрощенной системе. Релизы стоят последние 532 и 187
Попробую залезть в конфигуратор чтобы посмотреть в каком случае выдается такое вот сообщение. Но может кто то знает как решить проблему.

----------


## Константин61

Справочники-Сотрудники-Налоги на доходы-Корректировка данных по НДФЛ

----------

blood-ilya (24.01.2012), ola-ola (25.01.2012), алекс33.72 (29.01.2012), ТатьянаНикифор (31.03.2012)

----------


## kaa1976

> Справочники-Сотрудники-Налоги на доходы-Корректировка данных по НДФЛ


но сначала надо заполнить док "перечисление НДФЛ в бюджет"

----------


## Константин61

Этот док служит для других целей

----------

Ирина_К (18.01.2012)

----------


## Blackmen2002

У меня наоборот, 2011 печатает, а 2010 нет...

----------


## Sokolovd1

Если при заполнении поля "сотрудники" появляется ошибка глобального модуля (534 и 535 конфигурации) надо в модуле справки2НДФЛ закоментировать строки 4782, 4783, 4784.  (для УСН 4780, 4781, 4782)

----------


## albug

> Если при заполнении поля "сотрудники" появляется ошибка глобального модуля (534 и 535 конфигурации) надо в модуле справки2НДФЛ закоментировать строки 4782, 4783, 4784.  (для УСН 4780, 4781, 4782)


У меня именно такая ошибка. (Если Элемент.ОсновнойЭлемент <> Элемент Тогда
{Отчет.СправкиПоНДФЛ.Форма.  Модуль(4782)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнойЭлемент))
Как это сделать? Если можно подробнее.

----------


## Sokolovd1

> У меня именно такая ошибка. (Если Элемент.ОсновнойЭлемент <> Элемент Тогда
> {Отчет.СправкиПоНДФЛ.Форма.  Модуль(4782)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнойЭлемент))
> Как это сделать? Если можно подробнее.


зайти в конфигуратор, далее "отчеты"->"СправкиПоНДФЛ" Открыть Модуль, правой клавишей около любой строки, в контекстном меню выбрать "Переход к строке", набрать 4782.
Поставить коментарии. Получится так:
      //    Если Элемент Основной Элемент. < > Элемент Тогда
//           Элемент = Элемент. Основной Элемент
//           КонецЕсли

Два слеша и означают коментарий (т. е. строка не выполняется)

----------

albug (29.01.2012), Viktam (31.01.2012), Алекс7305 (04.02.2012), СветланаСамара (01.02.2012)

----------


## astra51

1C 7,70,190 УСН. Переформировала файлы по НДФЛ, опять не проходят проверку:Имя файла: NO_NDFL2_2310_2310_2310094764231001001_20120209_22  130FE6-181A-4C83-B195-5C3899EF41E3.xml
Ошибки / предупреждения

Элемент НДФЛ
Элемент: Файл/@ВерсФорм
Значение: '5.02' 
Ошибка: Недопустимое значение элемента
Элемент: Файл/@ВерсФорм
Значение: '5.02' 
Ошибка: Версия формата XML 2-НДФЛ не обрабатывается
Элемент: Файл/СвРекв/@ПризнакФ
Значение: '1' 
Ошибка: Неизвестный реквизит: ПризнакФ
Элемент: Файл/СвРекв/@ОтчетГод
Значение: '2011' 
Ошибка: Недопустимое значение элемента

Документ 1 (справка № 1) Б
Элемент: @ОтчетГод
Значение: '2011' 
Ошибка: Недопустимое значение элемента

Документ 2 (справка № 2) Д
Элемент: @ОтчетГод
Значение: '2011' 
Ошибка: Недопустимое значение элемента

и т.д. по всем сотрудникам


не могу понять, чего ей опять надо?
Помогите разобраться

----------


## Sokolovd1

> 1C 7,70,190 УСН. Переформировала файлы по НДФЛ, опять не проходят проверку:Имя файла: NO_NDFL2_2310_2310_2310094764231001001_20120209_22  130FE6-181A-4C83-B195-5C3899EF41E3.xml
> Ошибки / предупреждения
> 
> Элемент НДФЛ
> Элемент: Файл/@ВерсФорм
> Значение: '5.02' 
> Ошибка: Недопустимое значение элемента
> Элемент: Файл/@ВерсФорм
> Значение: '5.02' 
> ...


а чем проверяете? В такскоме проверку все проходит. Похоже что проверочная программа старая 5.01.

----------


## KSP1978

На днях общалась со службой поддержки 1с, так вот они сказали, что выпустили внешний файл для формирования 2НДФЛ, но вот где его взять((((((((((

----------

